# AirDroid



## Subman (Oct 13, 2011)

New wifi interface to droid that seems promising.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zYW5kLmFpcmRyb2lkIl0.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't yet support external SD card.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------

